# النسخة الأخيرة من ansys 14 x64



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بعد توفيق الله و تيسيره أضع بين أيديكم النسخة الأخيرة من برنامج الحسابات العامة.





النسخة مكونة من قرصين , للمعالجات X64 . لا أظن بأنه هنالك من يقوم بالحسابات على معالجات X32 !! 


*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part39.rar File size: 9.57 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part38.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part37.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part36.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part35.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part34.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part27.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part27.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part23.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part14.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part33.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part32.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part31.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part30.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part28.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part29.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part26.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part25.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part24.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part22.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part21.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part20.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part19.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part18.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part17.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part16.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part15.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part13.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part12.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part11.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part10.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part09.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part08.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part07.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part06.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part05.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part04.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part03.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part02.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd2.part01.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part38.rar File size: 70.22 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part37.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part36.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part35.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part34.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part33.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part32.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part31.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part30.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part29.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part28.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part27.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part26.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part25.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part24.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part23.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part22.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part21.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part20.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part19.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part18.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part17.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part16.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part15.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part14.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part13.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part12.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part11.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part10.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part09.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part08.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part07.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part06.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part05.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part04.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part03.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part02.rar File size: 95.78 MB*
*File name: ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part01.rar File size: 95.78 MB*

ولا تنسوني من دعائكم في ظهر الغيب

أخوكم سعد أبو صهيب


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

إذا كانت لأي أحد منكم رغبة في الحصول على النسخة الخاصة بمعالجات 32

فهي موجودة وحاضرة ولا يلزمني سوى رفعها.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

إذا كانت لأي أحد منكم رغبة في الحصول على النسخة الخاصة بمعالجات 32

فهي موجودة وحاضرة ولا يلزمني سوى رفعها.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مولد الشهادات*

وفي المرفق تجدون مولد الشهادة

ضعوه في سطح المكتب ثم اضغطوا عليه واستخرجو شهادة خاصة بحاسوبكم


----------



## ahhamdy (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الأخ أبوصهيب جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الشاق


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (13 ديسمبر 2011)

العفو أخي أحمدي 

إلا أن القليل من يهتم بالبرنامج


----------



## ahhamdy (14 ديسمبر 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> العفو أخي أحمدي
> 
> إلا أن القليل من يهتم بالبرنامج


 
البرنامج امكانياته ضخمة جدا ويحتاج لباحث مثابر ليتمكن من الاستفادة منه. عموما مازلت اقوم بعملية التنزيل من أمس واتمنى ان أنتهي من ذلك بعد غد لأستطيع تنصيبه على جهازي الجديد لآني محتاج جدا له . ومرة أخرى اتقدم لكم بخالص الشكر والتقدير لوقتكم الضائع في عملية التحميل الشاقة لهذا العدد الكبير من الأجزاء


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (14 ديسمبر 2011)

علي أي يسعدني أنك مهتم بما قدمته وهذا أمر يثلج صدري - أو في الحقيقة يدفئه في مكاني هذا - . المهم هو استفادتك منه على أكمل وجه.
إذا واجهتك صعوبات في التنصيب فلا تتردد في استعلامي

وبالمناسبة يسعدني أن أتبادل الخبرات معك في مجال هذا البرنامج فأرجو أن تراسلني على الخاص حتى نتبادل عناوين العلب البريدية.


----------



## ahhamdy (15 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذا رابط للبرنامج التي تعمل على 32 بت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301800


----------



## s90320390 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

the DVD1 part 4,14,38 had RAR-CRC problem
so this DVD-ISO was fail!


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (16 ديسمبر 2011)

عجيب 

حملته و جمعته ونصبته

على أي سأعيد رفع الجزء الرابع من جديد


----------



## Securitysuite (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## ahhamdy (17 ديسمبر 2011)

s90320390 قال:


> the DVD1 part 4,14,38 had RAR-CRC problem
> so this DVD-ISO was fail!


 
الأخ ابو صهيب تم بحمد الله تجميع الأسطوانة الثانية ولكني أؤكد الكلام المرسل من قبل بخصوص وجود bad CRC للملفات 4 و14 و 38 الخاصة بالأسطوانة الأولى ونرجو أعادة الرفع لهم وتم ارسال الصورة الخاصة بالخطأ على بريدك ولك خالص الشكر


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*عذا*

السلام عليكم أيها الإخوة

أعتذر منكم عن هذا الخطأ اللا مقصود والذي أظن أنه ناتج عن خادم التحميل 

سأحاول تجزئة الملفات الأصلية من جديد و رفع الأقسام المعطوبة, لكن أرجو أن تتفضلوا على بصبركم فقد يستغرق الأمر يوم أو بعض يوم.


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ سعد اتمنى عليك ان تضع ملف تورينت ل Ansys 14 x 32 bit
وفقك الله ورعاك. 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

في طور الرفع بإذن الله


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الجزء الرابع من القرص الأول مضغوطا مرفوعا من جديد 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/zTwyEG7/ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part04.rar


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الجزء الرابع عشر

http://www.fileserve.com/file/Mz8gEJs/ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part14.rar


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الجزء الثامن والثلاثون

http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZthvfFT/ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part38.rar

أرجو أن تكون الأجزاء سليمة هذه المرة و إلا فلست أدري ما أنا فاعل بعدها


----------



## ahhamdy (19 ديسمبر 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> الجزء الثامن والثلاثون
> 
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/zthvfft/ansys140_winx64_dvd1.part38.rar
> 
> أرجو أن تكون الأجزاء سليمة هذه المرة و إلا فلست أدري ما أنا فاعل بعدها


 
ربنا يكرمك ويجازيك بأفضل ما تستحقه على ما تقوم به لخدمة آخرين لاتعرفهم. تم بحمد الله تجميع الأسطوانة الأولى بنجاح وبذلك أؤكد أن الملفات المرفوعة رقم 4 و14 و38 الجديدة قد حلت المشكلة.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي الأحمدي 

يكفي أنكم إخوة لي فالله , فطوبى لها من معرفة.


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بالنسبة للأخ فهد حمزة 

صراحة لا علم لي بكيفة رفع الملفات بالتورنت فلو تكرمت بتعلمي فسأكون لك من بعد الله من الشاكرين


----------



## ahhamdy (19 ديسمبر 2011)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> بالنسبة للأخ فهد حمزة
> 
> صراحة لا علم لي بكيفة رفع الملفات بالتورنت فلو تكرمت بتعلمي فسأكون لك من بعد الله من الشاكرين


 
الرابط التالي يوضح كيفية رفع الملفات على التورنت بالتفصيل
http://softsb.com/forum/topic6150.html


----------



## yahia14 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووور كتير اخي على المجهود


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد اضطلعت على ماهية التورنت, وتاكدي أنه ليس بإمكاني المغامرة بوضع ملف من عند حاسوبي لسبب بسيط, وهو أني أعيش في فرنسا و مشاركة الملفات عن طريق p2p أمر محرم قانونيا ويجرم صاحبه بقطع الإتصال عنه وغرامة قدرها 1500 يورو.

لذلك أعتذر منكم أيها الإخوة عند عجزي وضع الملف.

و أرجو أن تتفهموا الموقف. اللهم إن أصررتم فعليكم بدفع 1500 يورو  لي و تدبير أمر اتصال شبكي


----------



## نوراحمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

هل من الممكن رفعها على غير سيرفر لان لا اعرف لايهمل لدي الفايل سيرفر ....
ممكن مثلا ترفعها على الفايل سونيك .......

طبعا اريد x64 
واكون ممنون كثيرا


----------



## asatstr (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*برنامج ممتاز جزي الله رافعه خيرا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي الفاضل جزاك الله كل الخير

هذا البرنامج من أقوي البرامج في التحليل الهندسي باستخدام طرق و نظريات عدة, علي المستوي الشخصي أستخدمته في الحصول علي درجة الماجستير.

حبدأ ان شاء الله في تنزليه الان لاني احتاج بعض المميزات التي وجدتها في Ansys 12
و لكن لم اجد يا نسخه

أرجو ان تراسلني علي الخاص لنتعاون سويا و نشارك خبراتنا بهذا البرنامج


----------



## aboemam (14 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم ابو صهيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى من حضرتك ان تساعدني في توضيح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج وكيفية عمل ال license للبرنامج بالخطوات وذلك لأني لأول مره استخدم هذا البرنامج
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ، واتمنى ان تساعدني في اقرب وقت


----------



## Securitysuite (14 يناير 2012)

سعد أبو صهيب قال:


> العفو أخي أحمدي
> 
> إلا أن القليل من يهتم بالبرنامج



*سامحك الله أخي أبو سهيب, هذا البرنامج هو الأفضل على الإطلاق لحل المشاكل linear and nonlinear problems of
structural mechanics, fluid mechanics, acoustics, thermodynamics, piezo electricity, electromagnetism, and of combined tasks (multi-physics).

و يستفع بهذا البرنامج الذى يشتغل Computation Engineers 
وهذه المهنة متوفرة بنسبة قليلة فى البلدان العربية 

أخوك المهندس خالد من ألمانيا.


*​


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (16 يناير 2012)

aboemam قال:


> اخي الكريم ابو صهيب
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اتمنى من حضرتك ان تساعدني في توضيح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج وكيفية عمل ال license للبرنامج بالخطوات وذلك لأني لأول مره استخدم هذا البرنامج
> وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك ، واتمنى ان تساعدني في اقرب وقت



تجد عملية التنصيب مشروحة بالنسبة للنسخة 13 وهي لا تختلف عن نظيرتها في النسخة 14

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2004294&postcount=42


----------



## nassar77 (17 فبراير 2012)

الجزء رقم 17 فى الاسطوانة الاول لا يعمل ارجو اعادة عمل لينك جديد لة 
وفقك الله لما فية الخير دائما


----------



## nassar77 (28 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت حد يساعدنى باعدة تحميل الملف رقم 17 فى الاسطوانة الاولى 
وشكرا


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

الأخ أبوصهيب شكرا على المجهود الكبير ويريت النسخة الخاصة بمعالجات 32


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...لكن الروابط لاتعمل ....احتاجهم للضرورة


----------



## الصدرياني (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (26 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
صحيح الروابط ماتت ...ومنكم العفو
سأحاول ان أرفعها في خضم الإسبوع المقبل إن شاء الله


----------

